# [solved] Need help for usb printer. Device URI?

## keenblade

What am I suppposed to provide for "Device URI for {printer_name}" for usb printers in cups config? I tried Canon mp630, Panasonic DP-8016P and HP LaserJet 1020 printers with no luck. Currently I have only Canon mp630.

Actually cups sees the printers perfectly like these after I clicked "Find New Printers":

Available Printers

```

 Add this printer: Panasonic DP-8016P (Panasonic DP-8016P USB #1)

```

Add New Printer:

```

Name:Panasonic_DP-8016P_USB_1

Location:Local Printer

Description:Panasonic DP-8016P

```

Device for {printer_name}:

```

Panasonic DP-8016P USB #1 (Panasonic DP-8016P)

```

 Model/Driver:

```

Panasonic DP-8016P Foomatic/plxmono (en)

```

Now this is where I stucked;

Device URI for {printer_name}

```

Device URI:{device_uri}

Examples:

    http://hostname:631/ipp/

    http://hostname:631/ipp/port1

    ipp://hostname/ipp/

    ipp://hostname/ipp/port1

    lpd://hostname/queue

    socket://hostname

    socket://hostname:9100

See "Network Printers" for the correct URI to use with your printer.

```

How can I find "Device URI"?. I thought it was not needed for usb printers.

I use ~amd64 arch and net-print/cups-1.3.11 and net-print/cnijfilter-3.00 is here.

EDIT: Now I have Canon MP630 and the problem remain the same. Cups still asks for "Device URI for {printer_name}".

Since I have never managed a printer for linux and gentoo before, There must be something that I forget. Printing must not be that hard in linux, is it?

EDIT2:Problem solved with the new cups-1.4.8-r22.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *keenblade wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What am I suppposed to provide for "Device URI for {printer_name}" for usb Add How can I find "Device URI"?. I thought it was not needed for usb printers.
> 
> I use ~amd64 arch and net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1 is here.

 

My cups says that my printer has URI usb://Samsung/ML-2010 so you can try usb://Panasonic/DP-8016P or usb://Panasonic/DP-8016 . I think you shouldn't enter printers URI and you have some other problem so if this doesn't work you can try to

 

```
 mv /etc/cups/ppd/* /some/where/safe
```

 or 

```
 mv /etc/cups/* /some/where/safe

emerge cups

```

Last edited by Ahenobarbi on Tue Apr 14, 2009 7:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## keenblade

Ahenobarbi, thanks for answering. I'll try your suggestions tomorrow at work. Booting vista for just printing is no fun. I was about to give up. Now I have somethings to try.

----------

## keenblade

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...you can try usb://Panasonic/DP-8016P or usb://Panasonic/DP-8016 . I think you shouldn't enter printers URI and you have some other problem so if this doesn't work you can try to
> 
>  
> ...

 

I tried all, and no progress. It is in a loop that constantly asks for model (Make/Manufacturer for {printer_name}) and device_uri for it. Entering an device_uri returns to asking model again. Trying a custom ppd (Panasonic-DP-8016P-pxlmono.ppd) from cups page. Same loop.

----------

## erik258

hi, 

I saw the link in your sig.  once, I spent a long time trying to figure out what the URI for my usb printer was, until i finally realized I didn't have usb printer driver in my kernel.  after building and modprobing lp, the problem was solved.

----------

## keenblade

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> hi, 
> 
> I saw the link in your sig.  once, I spent a long time trying to figure out what the URI for my usb printer was, until i finally realized I didn't have usb printer driver in my kernel.  after building and modprobing lp, the problem was solved.

 

Hi  erik258, Thanks. Now I have a canon mp630 printer, and the device_uri loop problem remains. I tried "modprobe usblp" nothing changed. I thought the problem was panasonic printer specific, but not likely. With HP LaserJet 1020 and canon mp 630 the problem remains the same.

The following devices do exist:

```

/dev/usblp0

/dev/usb/lp0

```

----------

## dE_logics

```
Device URI for {printer_name} 
```

Appears that the printer is not getting detected.

Did you compile your kernel with USB printer support?

----------

## keenblade

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Appears that the printer is not getting detected.
> 
> Did you compile your kernel with USB printer support?

 

Oh! I forgot to update this thread. Thanks for your interest. Actually, I compiled the kernel with usb printer support and printer works with cups-1.3. But it does not work with cups-1.4.

M printer canon mp630 needs a driver that I luckily found an ebuild in b.g.o called net-print/cnijfilter-.3.00

The problem is the ebuild provider uses cups-1.3 and doesn't need to upgrade cups-1.4. Here is the comment from the ebuild provider from b.g.o:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Currently I'm using version 1.3.11-r1. There is no reason for an upgrade for
> 
> me.
> ...

 

I can't blame him. Anyway, I am stucked with cups-1.3, since the ebuild is not working for the new cups.

It seems I have to wait for a buddy with enough knowledge to update the ebuild. I am not holding my breathe, anymore.

Although canon seems to provide linux support, it is poor. A canon printer again? Not likely!

----------

## baaann

Not sure if it applies to your printer but I use the following device URI 

```
file:///dev/usblp0
```

 for my Canon IP4000

I got the tip from b.g.o #285166 comment #12

My /etc/cups/printers.conf

```
# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.4.4

# Written by cupsd on 2010-07-18 08:27

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE WHEN CUPSD IS RUNNING

<Printer Canon_iP4000>

Info Canon iP4000

MakeModel Canon PIXMA iP4000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.5

DeviceURI file:///dev/usblp0

State Idle

StateTime 1278534450

Type 45084

Filter application/vnd.cups-raw 0 -

Filter application/vnd.cups-raster 100 rastertogutenprint.5.2

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

<Printer Canon_iP4000_single>

Info Canon iP4000 non duplex

MakeModel Canon PIXMA iP4000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.5

DeviceURI file:///dev/usblp0

State Idle

StateTime 1278497187

Type 45084

Filter application/vnd.cups-raw 0 -

Filter application/vnd.cups-raster 100 rastertogutenprint.5.2

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

<DefaultPrinter iP4000>

Info Canon iP4000

Location kathy

MakeModel Canon PIXMA iP4000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.5

DeviceURI usb://Canon/iP4000

State Idle

StateTime 1278534621

Type 45084

Filter application/vnd.cups-raw 0 -

Filter application/vnd.cups-raster 100 rastertogutenprint.5.2

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

----------

